# Problema en potencia PROCO PAX-600



## cites (Oct 1, 2012)

Hola gente, es la primera vez que pido ayuda sobre estos temas, tengo la potencia Proco Pax600 que se protege, o sea no acciona el relé que habilita los parlantes ; ya he revisado absolutamente todo.

Las Vcc -+ están bien no caen, no calientan los transistores de salida, si puenteo el relé la potencia funciona pero cuando la apago hace un silbido de corte en los parlantes, son 5 transistores c5198 y 5 a1941, básicamente el problema es que el relé no habilita los parlantes, el relé no esta cortado lo probé externamente, lo que sospecho que algún transistor de los que mueven la protección esté dinamicamente mal, en ese caso tendré que cambiarlos a todos, no tengo como medir los Betas de cada uno y no me refiero a los de potencia porque son los originales , tambien si alguien tiene el diagrama o alguno parecido no se por favor una idea a ver si lo puedo sacar andando.

Atte Cites


----------



## sotrono (Dic 9, 2012)

Buenos dias, les cuento que tengo una potencia PROCO PAX-600 a la cual le dejo de funcionar el canal B. 
Tratando de encontrar la solucion, me di cuenta que si no conecto ningun parlante ( con la potencia funcionando), el led de señal del canal B anda perfectamente, cuando conecto el parlante el led se apaga.
Lo que pude llegar a identificar es que el problema esta en la etapa amplificadora del canal, les pido si me puden decir algo de info para saber por donde seguir buscando, porque yo no logro identificar la falla, a simple vista, los componentes se ven sanos. Y el rele enciende

Les agradezco mucho su ayuda.

Saludos!

Julio


----------



## guilgrim (Ene 21, 2013)

Hola, tube un problema parecido con un PAX-300, revisando, los transistores de salida todos estaban buenos, fuente andando, no me daba audio, no pegaba el rele, como si actuara la proteccion revisando los componentes encontre una resistencia de 33k de la misma proteccion abierta, la cambie y salio andando lo mas bien, aveces la falla mas dificil de hallar es causada por el mas insignificante componente, espero les sirva la data.


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 5, 2019)

Buenas tardes colegas!
Estoy intentando quitarle una pequeña distorsión a una potencia Proco Pax-600. La misma llegó al taller con la fuente con todos los capacitores electrolíticos reventados pero funcionando, aunque con una distorsión en la salida bastante molesta.
Ya cambié todo eso y controlé las tensiones de fuente que están correctas.
Como a pesar de eso todavía escucho la distorsión, me propuse revisar la corriente de reposo y tensión offset, asi que empecé a buscar información en internet para hacer todo correctamente, pero no logré encontrar ningún diagrama del circuito ni detalles de los ajustes de esa potencia.
El votaje DC en la salida de cada canal es de unos 10mV aproximadamente, por lo que supuestamente el offset sería correcto.
En cuanto al bias, medí la tensión en una de las resistencias de emisor (0.15 Ohm x 3W), y la lectura es de 0V. Esa tensión es idéntica en ambos canales.
Ahora, no logro hacer que la tensión de bias cambie al mover el preset y me tiene desconcertado, porque lo mismo ocurre en ambos canales y a pesar de eso todo está funcionando...
Para hacer esa calibración encontré dos presets distintos en cada placa, uno es de los típicos horizontales de carbón y el otro es del tipo multivuetas.
El de carbón me dejó regular en ambos canales el offset sin problemas y llegar a eso 10 mV que les conté al principio, pero el otro multivueltas lo moví para todos lados y no registré cambios en la lectura de la resistencia de emisor...
Me gustaría saber si estoy haciendo lo correcto o si me estoy volviendo loco jajaja!
Bueno, si me pueden ayudar, se los agradezco mucho.
En un rato voy a subir alguna foto de la placa al menos por si a alguien se le ocurre algo.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2019)

Lucho LP dijo:


> La misma llegó al taller con la fuente con todos los capacitores electrolíticos reventados pero funcionando


 
Medí ESR o directamente cambiá el resto de los electrolíticos !


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 5, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Medí ESR o directamente cambiá el resto de los electrolíticos !



Hola DOSMETROS! Ya cambié todos los electrolíticos!
Abrazo!
Ahi dejo una foto de uno de los canales. Saludos!


----------



## sebsjata (Abr 5, 2019)

como es la distorsión del sonido? completamente distorsionada, se nota mas en la frecuencias bajas, o es una distorsión normal pero alta?
si es el primer caso lo mas seguro es que este funcionando solo un semi-ciclo saca las resistencias de emisor y revisa que no estén abiertas si no revisa los transistores de salida, si es lo otro, pues no se.
una vez que estaba arreglando un amplificador me pasaba lo mismo con el bias y tenia ese problema, una resistencia de emisor estaba abierta y no regulaba el bias, cambie la resistencia y ahí si regulaba el bias normal


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 7, 2019)

sebsjata dijo:


> como es la distorsión del sonido? completamente distorsionada, se nota mas en la frecuencias bajas, o es una distorsión normal pero alta?
> si es el primer caso lo mas seguro es que este funcionando solo un semi-ciclo saca las resistencias de emisor y revisa que no estén abiertas si no revisa los transistores de salida, si es lo otro, pues no se.
> una vez que estaba arreglando un amplificador me pasaba lo mismo con el bias y tenia ese problema, una resistencia de emisor estaba abierta y no regulaba el bias, cambie la resistencia y ahí si regulaba el bias normal



Buen domingo!
Estuve revisando las resistencias de emisor y transistores de potencia. Está todo perfecto en ambos canales.
La distorsión se escucha en la banda de los medios creo yo y aparece por momentos cuando hay música por ejemplo.
Lo que hice ahora fué  inyectar una señal cuadrada de 1V en la entrada para ver la salida en el osciloscopio y efectivamente pude ver la distorsión. Se ve el ciclo completo pero con un leve fantasma o imagen doble; y lo mismo se aprecia en ambos canales.
No encuentro nada raro ni en la fuente ni en las placas de potencia...
Estoy intrigado mas que preocupado jaja!
Un abrazo!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 7, 2019)

Hola a todos , ese "fantasma" ,para mi mas sugere una oscilación , o quizaz alguna deficiencia de tierra o masa , hay que chequear.
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento!.
Attm
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 7, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , ese "fantasma" ,para mi mas sugere una oscilación , o quizaz alguna deficiencia de tierra o masa , hay que chequear.
> !Suerte en lo mantenimiento!.
> Attm
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola Daniel! 
Estuve viendo un poco mas. Ahora puse la señal cuadrada directamente en la entrada de la placa, saltando un crossover que trae integrado y los potenciómentros de volumen.
Hecho esto, la distorsión desparece, así que el problema está seguramente en la etapa de entrada.
Ahora entonces, tengo dos problemas jajaja, uno la distorsión, el otro: porqué no puedo calibrar bias??? 
Es todo muy raro...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 7, 2019)

Bueno si fuese facil cualquer uno lo haria , jajajajajajajaja
Pero ya tienes un dirección a tomar y eso ya es una buena cosa , tienes que analizar mas detenidamente lo paso previo.
Cuanto a la polarización quiescente del paso final haberias de tener disponible en las manos lo diagrama esquemactico para una analise mas detallada.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 9, 2019)

Buenas tardes!
No encontré esquema del circuito desafortunadamente.
Bueno, finalmente solucioné el problema de la distorsión, el ajuste de bias y offset.
Resulta que los presets multivueltas que controlan el ajuste de bias son realmente de muchísimas vueltas... así que para hacer el ajuste tuve que girarlo y girarlo y girarlo... jajaja, lo mismo en ambos canales.
La tensión hay que medirla sobre las resistencias de 22 Ohms / 3 W que estan conectadas a los emisores del par de exitación final, conformado por un C5158 y un A1941, que está montado en el disipador junto a los transistores de salida. Los transistores de salida son también C5158 y A1941, así que hay que identificarlos bien siguiendo las pistas. 
Dejé la tensión de bias en 420 mV con un offset en la salida de unos 10 mV.
El ajuste de offset como comenté anteriormente se hace con el otro preset común.
Ahora está bajo prueba en modo BRIDGE con carga fantasma de 4 Ohms y señal de audio al punto de clipping, volumen al máximo y los disipadores llegan a unos 50 °C.
En modo stereo ya no volví a escuchar la distorsión que molestaba tanto!
En fin, pareciera que está solucionado.
No hay mucha información de estas potencias, así que espero que lo contado les sirva también a ustedes.
Un abrazo!


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 10, 2019)

Buenos días!
Actualizo los ajustes porque los fuí cambiando, debido a que luego de pasar un rato encendido el equipo, la temperatura era alta y no me convencía...
En primer lugar, estoy usando carga fantasma de 8 Ohms, ya que esa es la impedancia mínima!
Dejé la tensión de bias en 290 mV y parece que el balance es bueno tras un largo rato de funcionamiento y ya no se calienta tanto.
Un abrazo!


----------



## secasco (Oct 6, 2019)

buenas tardes tengo una pax 700 que se quemaron demasiadas resistencias y la placa tambien alguno tiene fotos como para yo sacar los valores e resistencias plano no encontre ninguno gracias


----------



## Lucho LP (Oct 6, 2019)

En el post #6 hay una foto de un canaldonde se pueden ver algunos valores... No dispongo de mayor información, aparte de la ya existente en este hilo, lamentablemente...
Un abrazo!


----------



## Sharesound (Dic 20, 2019)

secasco dijo:


> buenas tardes tengo una pax 700 que se quemaron demasiadas resistencias y la placa tambien alguno tiene fotos como para yo sacar los valores e resistencias plano no encontre ninguno gracias


Tengo una 700 reparando en este momento, que info necesitas?


----------



## secasco (Dic 20, 2019)

Sharesound dijo:


> Tengo una 700 reparando en este momento, que info necesitas?



fotos de la placa se me quemo todo y el la placa estan los valores
tiene resistencia metal de 1r5, la de las base es de 10r muchos 4148 pero no se si alguno es zener aproveche y m traje de afuera resistencias transistores todo para repararla antes del impuestaso de 30


algo asi pero que lo pueda interpretar


----------



## Sharesound (Dic 25, 2019)

No la veo tan mal a la placa, fijate que en la placa tenes los valores escritos, algunos varian, pero podes comparar con el otro canal, te subo unas imagenes pero son similares a las tuyas


----------



## secasco (Dic 26, 2019)

Sharesound dijo:


> No la veo tan mal a la placa, fijate que en la placa tenes los valores escritos, algunos varian, pero podes comparar con el otro canal, te subo unas imagenes pero son similares a las tuyas



Excelente, mis dudas era los diodos si hay algún zener y el otro canal está peor que éste, se quemaron los 2 pero son de gran ayuda éstas fotos.

Varían un par de resistencias pero las mayorías están legibles, te agradezco un montón, estoy esperando los repuestos que vienen de afuera y después te cuento como me fue, mil gracias.

Las fotos que te mostré son de unas imágenes que descargué en ésta misma página. La placa mía está toda quemada de los 2 canales y no puedo leer el valor, igual me sirven las fotos.


----------



## Silva Marcelo (Dic 16, 2020)

Lucho LP dijo:


> Buenos días!
> Actualizo los ajustes porque los fuí cambiando, debido a que luego de pasar un rato encendido el equipo, la temperatura era alta y no me convencía...
> En primer lugar, estoy usando carga fantasma de 8 Ohms, ya que esa es la impedancia mínima!
> Dejé la tensión de bias en 290 mV y parece que el balance es bueno tras un largo rato de funcionamiento y ya no se calienta tanto.
> Un abrazo!



Hola Lucho LP, como va? Buena explicación la que haces... 

te consulto un poco mas sobre estos ajustes...
cuando te referis al Bias y al Offset que lo haces midiendo tensiones, esto lo haces así por que no contas con un osciloscipio?

Recuerdo en el colegio (hace muchísimos años) haber echo esos ajustes de la salida pero midiendo la señal y haciendo que queden en "fase" los 2 semiciclos... la explicación era para reducir el consumo, temperatura de trabajo y aprovechar al máximo el rendimiento de la potencia.

Era sobre un diseño final para una materia, lo que si recuerdo es que ese ampli tenia 1 solo preset para ajustar en en las proco veo 2... 

Estuve haciendo reparaciones menores durante estos años y ahora decidí por volcarme un poco mas fuerte sobre amplificadores

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 17, 2020)

Puedes pasarte por aca
Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapas de potencia nuevas o reparadas
Y por el resto del foro. Se habla mucho de todos los tipos de amplificadores, por si quieres aprender


----------



## Leocan2008 (Ene 15, 2021)

Sharesound dijo:


> No la veo tan mal a la placa, fijate que en la placa tenes los valores escritos, algunos varian, pero podes comparar con el otro canal, te subo unas imagenes pero son similares a las tuyas


Hola a mí se me voló un integrado en la placa de la entrada de audio, gzs4410 es de montaje superficial, quería saber si me podés mandar una foto, ya que el que se voló ni se Lee y el otro no se lee bien el código, llego a leer gzs4410, pero quería estar seguro

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 15, 2021



Sharesound dijo:


> No la veo tan mal a la placa, fijate que en la placa tenes los valores escritos, algunos varian, pero podes comparar con el otro canal, te subo unas imagenes pero son similares a las tuyas


Hola necesito ayuda, una foto de la placa de entrada del audio, ya que se me voló un integrado de montaje superficial de atrás, y el que quedó sano se Lee apenas, llego a leer gzs4410, para buscar un reemplazo, desde ya muchas gracias mira


----------



## Carlitos124 (Abr 28, 2022)

Tengo un amplificador Proco 700 pero no consigo las re*s*istencias de 0.15 *O*hms*. ¿C*uál le podr*í*a poner*?*


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 28, 2022)

Carlitos124 dijo:


> Tengo un amplificador Proco 700 pero no consigo las re*s*istencias de 0.15 *O*hms*. ¿C*uál le podr*í*a poner*?*



Puedes poner resistencias en paralelo. Acá el Doc dejo un programa que lo calcula junto con el % de error.

A "vuelo de pájaro" podrían ser 2 en paralelo de 0.33 Ohms (0.165) o 3 en paralelo de 0.47 Ohms (0.156).


----------



## Carlitos124 (Abr 30, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Puedes poner resistencias en paralelo. Acá el Doc dejo un programa que lo calcula junto con el % de error.
> 
> A "vuelo de pájaro" podrían ser 2 en paralelo de 0.33 Ohms (0.165) o 3 en paralelo de 0.47 Ohms (0.156)


Tengo un p*R*oblema ya le puse las resiste*NC*ias y ahora se calientan mucho los transistores sin ponerle audio


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 30, 2022)

Una foto de la placa en cuestion.... que transistores??? 
Estas usando la serie??
de cuantos watt es esa resistencia?


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 30, 2022)

Carlitos124 dijo:


> Tengo un poblema ya le puse las resistesias y ahora se calientan mucho los transistores sin ponerle audio



Dale una leída a este tema.


----------



## Carlitos124 (Abr 30, 2022)

emilio177 dijo:


> Una foto de la placa en cuestion.... que transistores???
> Estas usando la serie??
> de cuantos watt es esa resistencia?


Tiene transistores c5198 y a1941 y la resistensia que le puse es de 0,22 ohms ...se calientan todos los transistores


switchxxi dijo:


> Dale una leída a este tema.


Ya lo le*í* pero no puedo solucionarlo toda*ví*a


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 30, 2022)

Estas usando la serie?
Que componentes cambiaste???
y donde van los 0.15?


----------



## Carlitos124 (Abr 30, 2022)

Carlitos124 dijo:


> Tiene transistores c5198 y a1941 y la resistensia que le puse es de 0,22 ohms ...se calientan todos los transistores
> 
> Ya lo lei pero no puedo solucionarlo todabia


Les puse de 0,22ohms porque no consegui las de 0,33 y 0,47ohms la unica que consegui fue la de 0,22 ohms ¿puede que sea la resistencia de 0,22ohms la que lo hace calentar a los transistores


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 30, 2022)

Que componentes estaban quemados??
o estas cambiando al azar??


----------



## Carlitos124 (May 1, 2022)

emilio177 dijo:


> Que componentes estaban quemados??
> o estas cambiando al azar??


Las que estan en el circulo blanco les cambie todo *POR QUE* estaban ree quemadas y los del circulo negro son las resisten*C*ias de 0,22 ohms que le puse ...no estoy usando la serie porque no la consegui ninguna de 0,33 y 0,47 ohms....le. Cambie todos los transistores npn y pnp ..


emilio177 dijo:


> Estas usando la serie?
> Que componentes cambiaste???
> y donde van los 0.15?


Las de 0,15 van en donde esta el circulo negro


----------



## Fogonazo (May 1, 2022)

Carlitos124 dijo:


> . . . . . .no estoy usando la serie *porque no la consegui ninguna de 0,33 y 0,47 ohms.*...le. Cambie todos los transistores npn y pnp..


¿¿¿¿¿   ????? ¿ Leíste y comprendiste de que se trata la *serie *que sugiero colocar para la puesta en marcha ?

¿ Revisaste los transistores "Driver´s" ?
¿ Controlaste la corriente de reposo ?


----------



## Carlitos124 (May 1, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿¿   ????? ¿ Leíste y comprendiste de que se trata la *serie *que sugiero colocar para la puesta en marcha ?
> 
> ¿ Revisaste los transistores "Driver´s" ?
> ¿ Controlaste la corriente de reposo ?


Si ya verifique todo y esta todo bien ya no se que mas *H*acerle los transistores estan bien ...ya no se que mas *H*acerle


----------



## Fogonazo (May 1, 2022)

Carlitos124 dijo:


> Si ya verifique todo y esta todo bien ya no se que mas *H*acerle los transistores estan bien ...ya no se que mas *H*acerle


¿ Que corriente de reposo mediste ?


----------



## emilio177 (May 1, 2022)

Carlitos124 dijo:


> no estoy usando la serie porque no la consegui ninguna de 0,33 y 0,47 ohms


No me refiero a eso..... usar una seria incandecente de filamento unos 100w...   a eso me refiero
Sugiero tengas eso para reparar estos equipos....  caso contrario te vas a pasar cambiando cosas al azar... y asi disparas a todos lados..... sin un objetivo


----------



## DJ T3 (May 1, 2022)

Carlitos124 dijo:


> Tiene transistores c5198 y a1941 y la resistensia que le puse es de 0,22 ohms ...se calientan todos los transistores
> 
> Ya lo le*í* pero no puedo solucionarlo toda*ví*a


En esa placa veo negro, con posibilidad de carbon.
Limpiaste bien todo?


----------



## Carlitos124 (May 2, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> En esa placa veo negro, con posibilidad de carbon.
> Limpiaste bien todo?



Amigo ya lo solucion*é,* era un transistor 9014 que estaba fallando*,* lo cambi*é* y ya est*á* andando de diez*,* mu*ch*as gracias*.*


----------

